# Swift Suntor '54' / '55 Reg Luton molding.



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All.

Having hit a pigeon a 70mph in my 590RL on a '53 plate I now have a dent in my luton.

For a number of reasons I don't want to make an insurance claim so I'm looking for another solution.

One that may be a possibility is fitting a moulding that was fitted to '54 / '55 reg vehicles which contained two high level lights, please see photograph in link (if it works) 

I have been advised by a respected dealer down south the cost of the item and a brief explaination of how this moulding is fitted. i.e. silkafix 512 and screws at the base and top edges. As the cost is reasonable compared with having the complete roof replaced this solution seems a possibility. As mentioned in other threads I've raised on this subject I want to avoid another insurance claim.

As I don't yet know whether I will go ahead with the idea I don't like to ask to dealer for a more detailed explaination (rightly or wrongly). For example if the screwing requires the outer edge alluminium moulding to be lifted and the new one placed under it before the screws are put in (The luton is still sealed) I may well decide to live with the dent.

So, if there is anyone out there who owns one of the Swift models fitted with the moulding shown in the link who can offer some advice or perhaps a picture of the 'screwed' fixing points it would be very much appreciated.

I have posted on the 'Swift Talk' forum regarding this but as yet I've received no reply.

Regards

bill


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

I would be interested to read the response to this too.

And the same for a rear moulding found on similar vans, (the previous owner of our MH has put a couple of small marks in the back of the roof.)


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Jumbocruiser

I'm sorry, I failed to update you on this.

I looked into the front moulding and got a very prompt answer from JohnsCross Motors Ian in the parts department. He could order it in for me and I thought the price was reasonable. Think it was about £150, I know this sounds a lot but when you consider that a plastic corner piece of of a SWift side skirt can be over a £100 it didn't sound bad. There were the light covers to be added. The front moulding part number is - 1059255.

The other interesting thing was that Ian said that the moulding is screwed and stuck in place and it isn't necessary to lift the ally side extrutions. I've looked at one since and seen that this is the case.

Having said all this I've decided not to go ahead, yet, because when I come to sell a buyer would quite likely ask why the lights dont work and / or why are the mouldings on a '53 plate. I know that if I was the buyer I'd be suspicous of what lay under them. 

Another one of those 'motorhome personal choice' examples.

If I can be of further help please get back to me.

Happy New Year

bill


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Take a photo before you fit it....

It wouldnt put me off as a buyer, but a big dint would :wink:


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

spatz1

Thanks. Yes, thought of that but still dithering. See where your coming from. Guess it would be down to whether the buyer believed me.

bill


----------

